# rebuild on blown diesel engine



## kenfinlon (Mar 24, 2010)

Blown 3 cylinder Wynmar Diesel Engine S.N(3TNE82) out of a TB125 Mini Escavator, considerable damage.
Needs oversized pistons, anybody have an idea on a max bore size and approximate price? Would it be worth it? Rebuild or replace?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

You mean *Yanmar* 3TNE82?

Bring Vaseline when you go to get those parts.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mmmmm


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

cubicinches;1031998 said:


> You mean *Yanmar* 3TNE82?
> 
> Bring Vaseline when you go to get those parts.


lmfao, yeah, you might want a old leather shoe to bite down on too


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

Too bad it's not a kubota diesel, these people have a great deal on a 21 hp. diesel.https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=28-1719&catname=engines


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

They have some used ones listed here
http://www.dieselenginetrader.com/

You could also check here
http://www.foleyengines.com/

Bob


----------

